# Tivo needs browser & apps like our phones.



## Damiansnpvp4 (Feb 6, 2015)

Not sure where to start here, but if I had to select 1 item only, I would say Tivo needs a quality browser like Xbox has. Xbox browser is amazing & works so well with Xbox's keyboard that attaches to the gamepad. I'm sure it is probably impossible, but a Xbox app on Tivo that connects to Xbox might be nice or maybe just to their gaming & browser. As great as Tivo is, at first it is a little complicated getting around & discovering what it is all about. A Tivo commercial testifies to that & really doesn't get the information out effectively. It is difficult to explain Tivo quickly to someone, & many say oh it sounds a little like Apple TV. Maybe Tivo needs a new design & use apps like our phones, lets say Tivo central on left side & apps on the right. I say like our phones because we are so use to that type of format, it is more universal to everyone. Tivo definitely has something here, but could own the market if done right. Now what that is, I'm not completely sure, but the above are idea's. Damiansnpvp4


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Damiansnpvp4 said:


> Not sure where to start here, but if I had to select 1 item only, I would say Tivo needs a quality browser like Xbox has. Xbox browser is amazing & works so well with Xbox's keyboard that attaches to the gamepad. I'm sure it is probably impossible, but a Xbox app on Tivo that connects to Xbox might be nice or maybe just to their gaming & browser. As great as Tivo is, at first it is a little complicated getting around & discovering what it is all about. A Tivo commercial testifies to that & really doesn't get the information out effectively. It is difficult to explain Tivo quickly to someone, & many say oh it sounds a little like Apple TV. Maybe Tivo needs a new design & use apps like our phones, lets say Tivo central on left side & apps on the right. I say like our phones because we are so use to that type of format, it is more universal to everyone. Tivo definitely has something here, but could own the market if done right. Now what that is, I'm not completely sure, but the above are idea's. Damiansnpvp4


I don't think a browser would be good idea the hardware is not there for supporting web video


----------



## Damiansnpvp4 (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes, hardware is the whole problem. If Tive wants a people's choice Tivo box, it will need to be redesigned from the ground up. Tivo should take the best of the best ideas & make it happen. Tivo looks similar to when I use to have it in 1999. It looks old now when compared to something new like Apple TV. I suggest Tivo central on the left as it is now & apps like our phone to the right which is more universal. Borrow from everyone is an idea, how about allowing the Playstore for apps to come across, how about allowing Xbox/PS3&4 games to play on Tivo. Borrow from everyone & everything that is already working, I'm sure there is much more to add in this field. Why does everyone try to create their own box, this is where the problem is, the hardware is never as good as our PC's. Why not Tivo develop software to play on windows or overlap Windows, this way everything always work from video formats mouse/keyboard, browser, apps, TV, videos & PC internet stuff. When using the remote & apps on the right side, it will have a pointer & act as a mouse. damiansnpvp4


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

Damiansnpvp4 said:


> Not sure where to start here, but if I had to select 1 item only, I would say Tivo needs a quality browser like Xbox has. Xbox browser is amazing & works so well with Xbox's keyboard that attaches to the gamepad.


EnterWebz.tv includes a simplistic browser for the TiVo. (not a "Quality Browser" though)

Really it's remotely processing the web page and displaying what content it can on the TiVo.
Recently TiVo dropped some key apps EWz depended on for making a quality experience, unfortunately. Mainly the YouTube app, but the general Video playback app is not available on all devices now, either.

You can use a USB keyboard with any TiVo by plugging it into the USB port in the back (this includes wireless (not bluetooth) USB keyboards). Search and many apps support it. Enter Webz also supports it.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I don't think TiVo really needs apps that are not OTT video providers... And frankly, I could do without the minor tertiary garbage.

HBO GO and showtime streaming would do me pretty well.


----------

